# Thank you!



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you for this board - you have led me in the right direction! From one of the posts it led me to the Adrenal Fatigue article and from there I searched for an Adrenal Fatigue Doctor.

I was diagnosed with Hasimoto's a couple of weeks ago but I don't see eye to eye with my Endo - he didn't address my high TPO (239) - which I didn't even know was high until I came over here and started reading.

Since there is only one Endo in town - I've been searching high and low for another Dr that could treat me. But I wanted one that could treat the WHOLE ME, not just dump some more medications on me.

Which led to the Adrenal Fatigue thing. Finally something made sense! When I started getting more tired, they just upped the dosage more and more. Dr Lam explained it all so clearly.

I found a Board Certified Internist/GP/Holistic Dr close by that get rave reviews. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I've already exchanged an email with him.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Research gluten free diets too. I have Hashi's and found out I am gluten intolerant. My TPO was 439 and is already down to 290. If you have stomach issues, you too may have an issue with gluten.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allowingtoo said:


> Thank you for this board - you have led me in the right direction! From one of the posts it led me to the Adrenal Fatigue article and from there I searched for an Adrenal Fatigue Doctor.
> 
> I was diagnosed with Hasimoto's a couple of weeks ago but I don't see eye to eye with my Endo - he didn't address my high TPO (239) - which I didn't even know was high until I came over here and started reading.
> 
> ...












I just love Dr. Lam's site and am glad you found it useful.

Your choice of the doctor above sounds very very encouraging to me. I like doctors that think outside the box!

When is your appt. set up? You must let us know and also, what is going on w/your thyroid? Have you had an ultra-sound? It is a very good idea to do so!

You may find this helpful.........

Anti-microsomal Antibodies- TPO Ab
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

I've researched Gluten Free diets for 2 weeks now (since I've started reading over here) and it just doesn't feel right to me. I have to go with my intuition for now.

The Adrenal was the first light bulb moment. This all started right after we got married 9 years ago. So it went from a very high stressed out period over a year and then a crash. There was a lot going on that year - you don't even know! And since I did the wedding all by myself it was triple the stress.

I have to wait and call my regular NP tomorrow. I have a regular Dr's appt coming up with her soon I think and I want to cancel that first and schedule one with Dr Bawa instead. Or at least postpone it and make sure that's the direction I want to go in. I've been seeing her for about 6-7 years, but she's more or less given up. Her words, not mine. Which is why she sent me to the Endo. She's tried me on every dosage, every kind of Thyroid medication out there and nothing has worked. But the past year my hair has started falling out and I'm more tired than ever. I can't even do anything anymore - I have to force myself to leave the house to go to the grocery store even. When all my hair started falling out is when I really started getting alarmed and that's when I said something has to give.

Endo did not check my Free T3 or T4. I guess he had that from my NP or something. I don't have those on hand. Here's what I do have. I'm on 88 MCG of Levothyroxine and 5 MCG of Cytomel 1X a day. I was on 20 MCG of Cytomel but he just reduced me.

TSH 0.06
Anti-Thyroglobulin AB 154
TPO 239

No, I haven't had a scan or anything of my Thyroid. I just knew from the first time I saw the Endo that I HAD to find someone else to see. He took a phone call right in the middle of my first visit for 5 minutes and I thought that was rude to make me listen to it. The second time he didn't even see me, just sent someone else in and they gave me those ^ test results and scheduled me for another visit in May. That person said the Endo said he had diagnosed me with Hashi and I came home and started researching. Nice of him to give me the news himself and answer any question I may have, wasn't it? But then, I knew that already. I asked at the desk on the way out if I could have another Dr. They looked at me kind of shocked and said I could see the NP or someone else that worked there, I can't remember, it was worse than the NP. I chose the NP as the lesser of the 3 evils.

I think Dr Nitin Bawa will work. I think it's rare to find one that does all of that in one and that's what I need right now. Holistic? I'm good to go.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

The problem with Hashi's is that it isn't a thyroid disease: It's an autoimmune disease that affects your thyroid. Most medical doctors only treat the thyroid symptoms and don't look into the autoimmune situation. With me it's food allergies that causes my immune system to freak out and go after my thyroid.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

sjmjuly said:


> The problem with Hashi's is that it isn't a thyroid disease: It's an autoimmune disease that affects your thyroid.


I'm still trying to wrap my head around that. I'm so used to thinking I have Hypothyroidism. Maybe my new Dr will educate me. The Endo certainly didn't. Just here - here's a piece of paper. Have a nice day.

They finally returned my call. They did NOT test for T3 or T4. Who does that?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

allowingtoo said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around that. I'm so used to thinking I have Hypothyroidism. Maybe my new Dr will educate me. The Endo certainly didn't. Just here - here's a piece of paper. Have a nice day.
> 
> They finally returned my call. They did NOT test for T3 or T4. Who does that?


A naturopath doc tested my T's.

Well in my case anyway, my gut started the whole mess. Gluten is like poison to me. I ate it for years and didn't know I was allergic to it, and it caused "Leaky Gut Syndrome". The gluten over time, started leaking through my small intestines and into my bloodstream. Since it's "poison" to me, my antibodies marked it to destroy as they should since it's the autoimmune's job to proctect us from invaders. Stangely enough, our thyroid's molecular structure is similar to gluten, so guess what??? The antibodies mark it for destruction and start beating the crap out of it. So our thyroids for the most part start out fine, but the antibodies aren't smart enought to tell the difference. My naturopath is working with me to calm my immune system down by addressing the gluten issue. Therefore, I am on a gluten free diet and I take Selenium which helps decrease the antibodies. In only two weeks my TPO went from 439 to 290. My Thyroglobulin AB was 37, which is barely over the limit. 
So, I guess you will need to find out what/why your immune system is attacking. Most western medical docs don't treat the immune system, because they don't know what to do. They simply treat the thyroid symptoms as eventually the thyroid dies from all the attacks making you hypo. There are "pills" for that. There isn't a "pill" for the immune attacks. I go to both a regular doc (I have insurance for him and they run my tests) and I go to a naturopath for treatment. You may also want to think about accupunture. That's helps too with Hashi's - I just started going three weeks ago.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allowingtoo said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around that. I'm so used to thinking I have Hypothyroidism. Maybe my new Dr will educate me. The Endo certainly didn't. Just here - here's a piece of paper. Have a nice day.
> 
> They finally returned my call. They did NOT test for T3 or T4. Who does that?


Any doctor should be happy to test your FREE T3 and FREE T4.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

And shame on the endo for reducing your Cytomel based on your TSH. Your TSH is fine provided FREE T3 is at about 75% of the range given by your lab.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I went to Easter Dinner? Lunch? at my Mother's side of the family today. I asked if anyone on that side of the family has been diagnosed with Thyroid problems and my cousin just looked at me and said "Well yeah - everybody!" And she started naming them off. All of my immediate family has passed on so I wasn't aware of anyone in my family having any problems. But I know my Mother's side of the family all suffer from weight problems so I thought it was a probability. Still, you could have knocked me over with a feather when she named everyone that was on Thyroid medication. Nobody was diagnosed with Hashimoto's though - or an Autoimmune disease.

OH! And I just wanted to add....while I enjoyed reading Dr Lam's website about Adrenal Fatigue...I went through the steps and took his survey for him to "diagnose" what he "thinks" is wrong with me. His opinion was OAT Axis imbalance. Ok, so I read all that - and then I Googled it. Listen, this is just IMHO, but you don't want to dip into your IRA or fork over thousands of dollars to this man for him to sell you vitamins. Really, some people actually did this! In the first place, I refused to give him my phone number when I took the survey. And that Diagnosis he gave me doesn't really "feel" right. It's more of a script thing thrown together. The Adrenal article is good - but the other? Be careful! Listen to your intuition!


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, I have my CBC in December from my regular DR - what do you want to see?

TSH 0.02
Free Thyroxine 0.71
Folate 16.0
Vitamin D 36

I wanted my CBC so I could do this PROGRAM. I'll let you know what my results are and if it's worth it (I did the Free Program so how could it not be?). My CBC left a lot out though  No Ferritin - didn't measure my B12 - no T4 - so much for a COMPLETE blood count. More of a semi.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Your vitamin D is low. It should be between 45 and 50.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh it _is_ low. They didn't indicate that. But according to NIH GOV it's not enough for Bone Health. Hmm. I didn't realize until I came over here to this Board and started reading up on Hashi's how important that Bone Scan was for Thyroid people I kept putting off.

My Endo's office called back again yesterday! Defending why they didn't run a Free T3 test. "Because you are already on the Thyroid medication there was no reason to run the test" or something like that. I said that was all the more reason to run the test to make sure that I was on the right dosage of the medication - and we went back and forth on that. She didn't see the point in that and I finally told her I was going to go see a new Dr and we hung up.

My appointment is Thursday afternoon  Fingers crossed it is everything I hope for. And wouldn't you know it, I am having the worse case of Acne I have had in the last 10 years. And I am over 50. I hate this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allowingtoo said:


> Well I went to Easter Dinner? Lunch? at my Mother's side of the family today. I asked if anyone on that side of the family has been diagnosed with Thyroid problems and my cousin just looked at me and said "Well yeah - everybody!" And she started naming them off. All of my immediate family has passed on so I wasn't aware of anyone in my family having any problems. But I know my Mother's side of the family all suffer from weight problems so I thought it was a probability. Still, you could have knocked me over with a feather when she named everyone that was on Thyroid medication. Nobody was diagnosed with Hashimoto's though - or an Autoimmune disease.
> 
> OH! And I just wanted to add....while I enjoyed reading Dr Lam's website about Adrenal Fatigue...I went through the steps and took his survey for him to "diagnose" what he "thinks" is wrong with me. His opinion was OAT Axis imbalance. Ok, so I read all that - and then I Googled it. Listen, this is just IMHO, but you don't want to dip into your IRA or fork over thousands of dollars to this man for him to sell you vitamins. Really, some people actually did this! In the first place, I refused to give him my phone number when I took the survey. And that Diagnosis he gave me doesn't really "feel" right. It's more of a script thing thrown together. The Adrenal article is good - but the other? Be careful! Listen to your intuition!


No,no.........................please just use the link for edification purposes. He is good; really good. But you don't need to be hookered in.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Saw my new Dr today and he's pretty quiet but thorough. Took his time, went through everything. Suggested taking a Saliva test for Hormones so I agreed. They said that my FEP Blue Cross would probably not cover all 4 samples, just one of them. I will call and see if I can get pre-approved for it, sometimes that makes a difference. He is a big believer in getting your Hormones adjusted, but I knew that before I went. I am/have been on Testosterone 2% compounded since '94 or so, and he was agreeable to that. But he's thinking I might need something to balance it. (If you ever need a Compounded formula I can tell you the most reputable and cheapest USA place to get it. My cost for my T cream is $12.00. I've gotten it at Pharmacy's before I found this place and it always had mold in it before I finished it. This place is WONDERFUL.)

He gave me paperwork to have some more labs run along with the Saliva.

But yesterday I came down with the Flu  So he couldn't do much for me today. He did give me some Tamiflu. I guess it was all those germy people at the Easter dinner. Nothing worse than the Flu in the summer. Unless it the Flu in the winter. He said there was a lot of it going around here. I haven't had the flu in years and years. I guess I manifested this because I had a Dr's visit today.

I'd say it was a successful visit. I'm going to keep him and fire the Endo. I feel pretty hopeful anyway.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I did the saliva test when they ran ALL my stuff and found that I have Hashi's. It will show your cortisol levels and that will give you an indication on your adrenals.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Finally! 6 days later today is the first day I feel Human from the Flu.

I kept waiting to get my FREE TEST RESULTS emailed to me and I never did so I went back to the website and logged in poked around and there they were. Well, you get what you pay for, right?

*ASSESSMENT*


 1. *Fatigue*
Pain
2. *Probable Contributing or Associated Factors* Suspected Hypothyroidism-(Commonly even seen with "normal" labs)
Suboptimal Adrenal Function
Insomnia/Disordered sleep
Candida/Fungal overgrowth

3. *Suspected Contributing or Associated Factors* Rule out UARS (Upper Airway Resistance Syndrome)
Suspected Sleep Apnea
Low DHEA

*Other Diagnosis/Information* Elevated cholesterol
Unfortunately I did not have the Free T3 or T4 values to put in from my CBC, which is why I think I got the Suspected Hypothyroidism. I think I can rule out the Candida/Fungal Overgrowth after reading up on their website but I could be wrong. The Cholesterol IS elevated but @ 236 we watch it. I cannot take Statins with my liver.

They do give a lot of information for a FREE TEST though. I have no idea what the pain is about - one question was - do you have pain , neck etc and I checked that box. They took it and ran with it. I have a C7 bulging disc (so noted on the form) and they recommended all kinds of pain meds for it which are not necessary.

On the PLUS side - there are some Nutritional Treatments that could POSSIBLY be helpful. They give, of course, their formulas and also just regular supplements. You would really have to DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH to see if these would help your given situation or if you would be just throwing your money into the wind! Because I don't buy into the Colloidol Silver thing and they kept pushing that - over and over again. I know a lot of people do, my DH did for a while and then dropped it when he didn't he didn't feel any improvement. Oh wait, they didn't approve that for me, It's there for everyone, only some things are checked off - I didn't see that.

They only recommend ONE compounding Pharmacy - gives the Phone number, which I Googled and it leads to their Website. I wasn't impressed. It looks like a Home Town Pharmacy. I guess they make a percentage or something. I don't see anything on their website about their levels of standards of cleanliness or Quality Assurance. Where I get my Compounded Prescription, you do. I swear, I think they must do it in a sterile environment. I'm just saying.

They recommend Ambien or Trazodone for sleep. I already take Trazadone and I don't think they should recommend Ambien - it's habit forming. Trazdone is cheap, generic and works pretty good. It doesn't work for everybody though.

Of course, all I really need is End Fatigue Energy Revitalization System drink formula from them and I won't have to take anything else - I'll be healed 
*
*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allowingtoo said:


> Saw my new Dr today and he's pretty quiet but thorough. Took his time, went through everything. Suggested taking a Saliva test for Hormones so I agreed. They said that my FEP Blue Cross would probably not cover all 4 samples, just one of them. I will call and see if I can get pre-approved for it, sometimes that makes a difference. He is a big believer in getting your Hormones adjusted, but I knew that before I went. I am/have been on Testosterone 2% compounded since '94 or so, and he was agreeable to that. But he's thinking I might need something to balance it. (If you ever need a Compounded formula I can tell you the most reputable and cheapest USA place to get it. My cost for my T cream is $12.00. I've gotten it at Pharmacy's before I found this place and it always had mold in it before I finished it. This place is WONDERFUL.)
> 
> He gave me paperwork to have some more labs run along with the Saliva.
> 
> ...


Glad you found a doctor with whom you are both confident and comfortable. Let us know when your labs come in and also glad to hear you have recovered from the flu.

Do you not get the flu shot? I guess not?


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

New test results. I am currently taking Levo 88mg and Cytomel 10mg 1X a day. The Endo put me on Cytomel 5mg 1X a day but I felt it was too low so I went back up to 10mg on my own.

T3 2.88 1.80-4.20 PG/ML
Vitamin D 24.9 (L) 30-100 NG/MLS
TSH 0.08 (L) 0.27-4.2 uIU/ML
Ferritin 297.9 (H) 13-150 NG/ML
Folate, Serum 29.96 9.1-30.9 NG/ML
Cholesterol Total 240 (H)
Triglycerides 112
LDL 170 (H)

My B12 is still showing RESULT GREATER THAN 2000 PG/ML which it did the last test. Google shows that there is not good news for that  I know I have liver problems already. I damaged it years ago taking Tylenol PM. What they don't tell you is what taking it every night will do to your liver until it is too late. I did drink alcohol for a couple of years but I've rarely drink now. I take Milk Thistle 2X a day just to survive. I have to be very careful about what kinds of medicine I take that interact with my liver. So I guess I have no idea if I have any B12 or not really? I guess I don't process it.

I could have sworn I saw where he ordered the T4 but I don't see it on here. Dang.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I am sooooo against website charlatans.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

OK, so I'm still Googling. It occurred to me if my liver is not processing the other things, then it might not be processing my thyroid medicine? Just a thought. Could be why it's so hard to regulate. Sure wish I lived in a bigger city and had access to a Hepatologist. I ran across the article The Thyroid, Cholesterol Connection. 90% of Hypothyroid patients have high cholesterol.

Then of course, I read about how you can't really rely on the TSH numbers. And then I ran across what I thought was a really good explanation of Hashimoto's. Or at least it made sense to me for the first time. It was called How to Stop Autoimmune Attack on Your Thyroid. It talked about the Th1 or Th2 dominance. There's a really good explanation of that here. Why some foods are good for us and some foods are not. It seems like it's more important if we have Hashimoto's, or as they say - "It's imperative that people with autoimmune disorders maintain Th1/Th2 balance". That website was just talking about something as simple as drinking Green Tea making everything go out of whack for us with Hashimoto's. They say we need to have a lymphocyte panel done also to determine if we are Th1 or Th2 dominant. (although the author Bryan Walsh has "personalized coaching sessions -geez -how many people want to make money off of sick people? And why?)

It seems there is a challenge you can do instead of a lymphocyte panel if you're brave enough. At the end of the challenge though it says "Rule of thumb, if TH1 is dominant, coffee will make you feel better. If TH2 is dominant, coffee will make you feel worse, though it may take a few days consistent consumption for the reaction to show up." I don't know if that's while taking the X-Viromin & X-Flam though. I can't live without coffee so does that mean I'm TH1 dominant?

Has anybody read "Why Do I Still Have Thyroid Symptoms When My Lab Tests Are Normal?" I'm thinking about buying the Kindle edition if it's worth it.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Thyroid symptoms are pretty much the same symptoms as a number of other diseases.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I saw my new Dr again today and he got the results of my Saliva tests back. The diagnosis is *Adrenal Fatigue*. I have High Cortisol levels at night - and low normal DHEAS, whatever that is. I haven't Googled that yet. I've been reading on the Cortisol so far. The Dr recommend Dr James L. Wilson's book "Adrenal Fatigue". I didn't tell him I took the test already and passed 

I did find a page on Stop the Thyroid Madness on reducing Cortisol Levels for some OTC help to sleep at night which I haven't seen before. My Dr didn't prescribe anything other than Vitamin D drops this time and a new dosage of Levo because I have to go back in 2 weeks. I talked him into letting me try the new Tirosint since he wants me to go down from 88mg to 75mg. He wasn't familiar with it but he looked it up and I told him that I had heard that a lot of people had had success with it.

He didn't buy my Liver theory unfortunately. He says the Lab that did my blood work is unreliable and wants me to use a different Lab. He DID order the T4 to be done along with the T3 and they didn't do it and when I showed up today I had my Blood Work in hand but they did not even send him a copy - good thing I brought mine! He says that if we get everything in range then it will all start working. Patience is not my long suit.

My Progesterone was low but he is holding off on that along with the Adrenal supplementation until I go back is what the note says on the hand out he gave me from the Lab Work from ZRT.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

If you're into reading Medical papers - well you can skip some of it and go right to the bottom and skim to see the Vitamins and stuff...but I thought it was interesting to see how your Vitamins & Supplements interact with the T3 & T4. Selinum. Zinc.

Both are the same Papers but the first one is more readable while the second one is PDF with the images (Fig 1 etc)

Peripheral Metabolism of Thyroid Hormones: A Review

PDF Version

I had found this before going to the Dr the other day and had considered printing it out but didn't want to be considered one of those Google Dr's. But this phrase just kind of stuck out:

"As the liver, and to a lesser extent kidneys, have primary influence on the circulating levels of thyroid hormone metabolites, the health and function of these organs play a critical and under-appreciated role in thyroid hormone function."

Well. He didn't _disagree_ with me, he just doesn't know me all that well yet. 
http://www.spectracell.com/media/415fullpaper2000amrthyroid-function.pdf


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allowingtoo said:


> Well I saw my new Dr again today and he got the results of my Saliva tests back. The diagnosis is *Adrenal Fatigue*. I have High Cortisol levels at night - and low normal DHEAS, whatever that is. I haven't Googled that yet. I've been reading on the Cortisol so far. The Dr recommend Dr James L. Wilson's book "Adrenal Fatigue". I didn't tell him I took the test already and passed
> 
> I did find a page on Stop the Thyroid Madness on reducing Cortisol Levels for some OTC help to sleep at night which I haven't seen before. My Dr didn't prescribe anything other than Vitamin D drops this time and a new dosage of Levo because I have to go back in 2 weeks. I talked him into letting me try the new Tirosint since he wants me to go down from 88mg to 75mg. He wasn't familiar with it but he looked it up and I told him that I had heard that a lot of people had had success with it.
> 
> ...


Overall, you have a good doc here. You may be wise to hold off on any OTC so doc can do his job.

"Less is always better!"


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Within a couple of hours of taking the new Tyrosint I am getting a severe drop in blood sugar. I literally HAVE to have something to eat. It may not be blood sugar but I normally am not this empty feeling.

I "lost" 2 hours today too. I looked at the clock and it was 11 and then bam - it was 2:30 and my DH was walking in the door. I freaked out - I really felt like I had just looked at the clock and was going to get up and take a shower.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allowingtoo said:


> Within a couple of hours of taking the new Tyrosint I am getting a severe drop in blood sugar. I literally HAVE to have something to eat. It may not be blood sugar but I normally am not this empty feeling.
> 
> I "lost" 2 hours today too. I looked at the clock and it was 11 and then bam - it was 2:30 and my DH was walking in the door. I freaked out - I really felt like I had just looked at the clock and was going to get up and take a shower.


How much is your dose of Tirosint? Have you been checked for hypoglycemia?

Tirosint worries me; it's such a new drug on the market. Many have not done well on it. But then many swear by it.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

I was on 88mg of Levo and he has me on 50mg of Tirosint since he wanted to reduce my dosage.

I figured it's just from taking it with coffee. It kind of reminds me when I first started taking Zoloft and when I was getting adjusted to taking it. I'm just "empty".

While searching for information on copper/zinc I stumbled on something _very interesting_.

*Pyroluria*

And a better written article

You can find mention of it in the Autism boards and I keep running across Gluten Intolerance also. The second article gives the exact formula's of vitamins.

There is a lab that will test (not the one mentioned in the first article) that will also provide consulting for a fee for recommend nutrients to your Dr.

I think this is me. No really. I can't leave my house any more. It's gotten really bad and I can't explain it. It doesn't make any sense. I can leave - I don't have any panic attacks - but then I just can't leave. I've tried to explain it to my Dr's and they just look at me. We've tried anti-depressant and they don't work.

I don't do crowds. I don't do people. I don't do friends. I used to, kind of. But my world is really really small now. But this makes sense.

*
*


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Went back for my 2 week check up and nothing really changed. He increased my dosage of sleep medication to 100mcg to combat the night time Cortisol level but I don't see much of a change. I added the OTC along with it and when I take that, I DO see a change!

Did I mention he added a Progesterone Cream? I've tried it for several weeks now and I can't take it anymore. I think it's what caused that "sugar drop" levels because I have gained over 5 pounds in the last couple of weeks. Seriously. Before I started using that I was steadily LOSING weight. Not to mention another side effect I won't go into here since we are in mixed company. I was having it compounded for me @ Women's International Pharmacy and I checked with them to make sure it was not my imagination and they confirmed it. So I told them to cancel my subscription. I went back and read my Saliva tests today and they DID NOT recommend anything for Progesterone - Just Cortisol. They said my Progesterone levels were normal for my age.

My Dr let me walk out and did not make a follow up visit. Now I'm wondering how committed he is.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Went back for my checkup from original dosage of Tirosint (75mcg) and I saw his Assistant instead of the Dr. I changed Labs and went to Quest this time too. Actually I like his NP better than the Dr, she was much easier to talk to.

Cholesterol is still way too high, {sigh} I haven't been taking the Red Yeast Rice and CQ10 that says it's supposed to reduce it. I started out faithfully and then got sidetracked by a diagnosis of VIN II and had surgery in another state and have been healing from that. It was almost impossible to find a Dr since my old Dr went private and my new Dr doesn't do Gynecological. I "knew" something was wrong but the first Dr looked at it and just brushed it off and said it would heal in time, even though she took a sample and sent if off - it came back negative. I insisted something was wrong and she sent me to another Dr since that was not her specialty and that Dr said the same thing - time. She took another sample and we waited. That time I put my foot down and she called in another Dr and that time they took a biopsy. Every time I asked if it was VIN they just looked at me and said "No, it doesn't look like it, why do you ask?" Because I had Googled the symptoms and that is what I knew in my heart what was wrong. Since we do not have a Cancer Oncology center here, I asked for a second opinion, so I could be transferred to a larger city that does have one. Thankfully I ended up with a wonderful top Dr in his field and everything went well. Google is your friend since I researched everything there was to know about this before hand and ended up with good advice from the forum that recommended the Cancer Oncology center.

Anyway - the NP recommended that I stay on the same dosage of 75mcg Tirosint but increase my Cytomel from 10 to 15 a day.

My TSH is 1.65
My B12 this time is 846 with Quest instead of the 2000 with LabCorp

She is running a Liver Panel - test? that she took blood for in the office and I have to go back in 2 weeks.

My Free T4 is 0.7 (Low) and my Total T3 is 67 (Low)

She wants me to start taking Fish Oil and Niacin, that it would reduce my Cholesterol?

OTHO - the OTC Seriphos and the Jarrow Formula - Ps-100, 100 mg, 60 softgels - for my nighttime high Adrenals - has worked! I tried both formulas and I liked the Jarrow a little better but it cost a bit more and is harder to find in the Softgel. (they say the other kinds don't work) I do wake up in the early morning but I can usually fall back asleep, something I have never been able to do before taking these. (Remember though, I was tested and and was confirmed that my Adrenals were high at night and normal during the daytime.) I'm taking Zinc at night too though. 
*
*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allowingtoo said:


> Went back for my checkup from original dosage of Tirosint (75mcg) and I saw his Assistant instead of the Dr. I changed Labs and went to Quest this time too. Actually I like his NP better than the Dr, she was much easier to talk to.
> 
> Cholesterol is still way too high, {sigh} I haven't been taking the Red Yeast Rice and CQ10 that says it's supposed to reduce it. I started out faithfully and then got sidetracked by a diagnosis of VIN II and had surgery in another state and have been healing from that. It was almost impossible to find a Dr since my old Dr went private and my new Dr doesn't do Gynecological. I "knew" something was wrong but the first Dr looked at it and just brushed it off and said it would heal in time, even though she took a sample and sent if off - it came back negative. I insisted something was wrong and she sent me to another Dr since that was not her specialty and that Dr said the same thing - time. She took another sample and we waited. That time I put my foot down and she called in another Dr and that time they took a biopsy. Every time I asked if it was VIN they just looked at me and said "No, it doesn't look like it, why do you ask?" Because I had Googled the symptoms and that is what I knew in my heart what was wrong. Since we do not have a Cancer Oncology center here, I asked for a second opinion, so I could be transferred to a larger city that does have one. Thankfully I ended up with a wonderful top Dr in his field and everything went well. Google is your friend since I researched everything there was to know about this before hand and ended up with good advice from the forum that recommended the Cancer Oncology center.
> 
> ...


All in all, a very very good report. I am sorry for your other troubles. It is so scary to be fluffed off; especially with something like VIN. Just think if you had not pursued this w/a vengeance!! OMG!!

How are you feeling over all? Sounds like you are much much better!

Omega III and olive oil both reduce cholesterol and triglycerides. Definitely! Go for it!


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, I now know more about HPV than I ever thought I'd know. The CDC put out a booklet called The Pink Book that will take your breath away with the facts about it. The sheer numbers infected (and to become infected) are staggering and sad. HPV is where 70% of the Cervical cancer cases come from also. (The facts are just in the Sidebar if you don't care to read the whole document.) 20 million are currently infected and there are 6.2 million new infections a year. However on the message boards a lot of the kids say to other kids not to get the vaccine because of side effects they've read about in the news. In contrast, there are 1.5 million Aids cases in the US currently.

You can't "Cure" VIN, you can only treat it. There are three stages of it and for surgical treatment, 2 methods, laser or cutting. After I found out I had it, I told my daughter, only to find out she had stage III several years earlier and had never told me. She had laser surgery, but my Dr advised me against it, as he felt the chances of it recurring much higher. They "say" it's not Cancer, but it's treated just like Cancer, without the drugs and chemotherapy. Some women who are treated are very young and are never the same after surgery.

Thankfully, I feel better than I did before the surgery. I had experienced pain for a while but didn't know what to attribute it to. My old Dr during my annual Pap smear (a few months back) noticed I was irritated and pointed it out and said I might need estrogen. A month or so later and it felt like I had been ripped open. By then, she had gone Private and I was forced to go on a Dr hunt.

I had never realized how hard it was to find a Dr that does it all until I started hunting again. I wasn't sure if I was going to keep my new Dr so I started my search over and could not find one and still have not. I'm keeping the separate Gynecologist because the one I found is the best in town. And I guess I'll keep the other Internist I found to treat my Thyroid.

I found a GP but she would not treat my Hormones. I found a Hormone Dr but she would not treat me as a GP. Very frustrating.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allowingtoo said:


> Well, I now know more about HPV than I ever thought I'd know. The CDC put out a booklet called The Pink Book that will take your breath away with the facts about it. The sheer numbers infected (and to become infected) are staggering and sad. HPV is where 70% of the Cervical cancer cases come from also. (The facts are just in the Sidebar if you don't care to read the whole document.) 20 million are currently infected and there are 6.2 million new infections a year. However on the message boards a lot of the kids say to other kids not to get the vaccine because of side effects they've read about in the news.
> 
> You can't "Cure" VIN, you can only treat it. There are three stages of it and for surgical treatment, 2 methods, laser or cutting. After I found out I had it, I told my daughter, only to find out she had stage III several years earlier and had never told me. She had laser surgery, but my Dr advised me against it, as he felt the chances of it recurring much higher. They "say" it's not Cancer, but it's treated just like Cancer, without the drugs and chemotherapy. Some women who are treated are very young and are never the same after surgery.
> 
> ...


You have been through hell and back!! I wish I could give you a "real" hug! And thank you for explaining about the above. You never know who may benefit from you so kindly sharing your experience.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I would like to see as many children or (great) grandchildren vaccinated as possible. I asked my Dr about the vaccine being harmful or ineffective (as the children on the message boards are saying) and she scoffed. She said they are wrong and that while it is true that it doesn't treat ALL the HPV viruses it does treat the ones that are currently causing the problems. She did not hesitate to vaccinate her own children. Do you know why?

I had a partial Vulvectomy. This is what they do for VIN, depending on the stages. Imagine what a total is like. THIS is what they are not talking about. And it's happening more and more every day to more women. But, like I said, I'm sure that a lot of women don't talk about it, because of where it is, or the shame of it.

Please, Vaccinate. They are even trying to get the Vaccination for women now, not just children.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Couldn't agree more, says another HPVer (who did not have the issues you have had, but who has had her cervix "shaved" twice plus the multiple colpos...all of which I would have gladly traded for one injection!).


----------

